# ITS just about all over



## EAst coast (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like after 13 years its all coming to an end for me, not because of the amount of work. my area is still floaded, cant deal with the nonsense chargebacks and unqualified people sitting behind the desks, my biggest obstacle is I'm in the middle of 3 big jobs and have received advances on these, whats the best exit strategy?


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Complete the three jobss and resign


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

FSMsuperhero said:


> Complete the three jobss and resign


NO! The_ last_ thing you should do is give them any indication you're done.....that is if you want to get paid in full for any work not yet paid.
Can't tell ya what to do about the 3 jobs, but never let them know you quit till you've been paid up. Tell them you'll be unavailable for a few weeks as your company goes through a much needed reassessment, restructure, and reboot. Sounds like that's not too far from the truth.


----------



## OJ1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

do you or anyone happen to know what happened to National Real Estate Solution NRES?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's been done for a while. We still get contacted probably twice a month by some outfit. It's crazy what has happened to pricing. I can only imagine how bad the QC and pic requirements have gotten.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

OJ1234 said:


> do you or anyone happen to know what happened to National Real Estate Solution NRES?


Yeah! What did happen to NRES? I do occasional little jobs for them, but today I logged into Fieldtracker, and nope. Nada. 

Its cool. I got paid.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Craigslist Hack, you are our super hero. You?? QUIT?? You must be feeling really crappy about this industry to chuck it in the f*** it bucket, friend. I am sorry you are going thru it... it is not an easy decision, and so disheartening, but I empathize. I only have 6 yrs in, and I have to ask myself why every other day...At any rate, I would def not let them know you are even entertaining the notion of quitting until you have been paid. Safeguard Dropout has the right idea, I believe. It will be a loss to this community tho. Sincerely.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure you understand my post. All the companies that screwed me out of money did so years ago when I was trying to please the customer. Somewhere in the course of that degree from the school of hard knocks I figured out that we have to come first. Once I made that shift in mindset things started coming together. 

There hasn't been any money in Preservation in quite some time. What little money there is can be made at 3 times the rate with half the effort in the private sector. I don't have to phase out a national or any other client they will pay me no matter what. Fortunately my brother is an attorney and I document very well. 

We bought a spray foam setup when all the guys in that industry told us we could maybe get $1.50 to $2.00 a square foot we came out of the gate at $7.00. We have since scaled back to $6.00 and we are booked until August. We still do flips and REO work for certain clients and realtors but the real money is with the private customers.


----------



## shsr (Jan 30, 2013)

Tell them you are having a medical procedure and to put you on hold for 30 days. Then when you are all paid up, fire them.


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We bought a spray foam setup when all the guys in that industry told us we could maybe get $1.50 to $2.00 a square foot we came out of the gate at $7.00. We have since scaled back to $6.00 and we are booked until August. We still do flips and REO work for certain clients and realtors but the real money is with the private customers.


Can you clarify a bit? You bought a spray foam set-up for what industry?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mille63 said:


> Can you clarify a bit? You bought a spray foam set-up for what industry?


 We are spraying foam insulation into properties, Closed cell and open cell for insulation. Our competition gives them a number and leaves. We have a presentation and are doing pretty well with it. Our capture rate is 85% of the customers we go see.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

OJ1234 said:


> do you or anyone happen to know what happened to National Real Estate Solution NRES?


Obviously no one paying attention...
https://youtu.be/Dk0qyRHsoFI


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Obviously no one paying attention...
> https://youtu.be/Dk0qyRHsoFI


In all fairness, that's hard to pay attention to. . .


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously no one paying attention...
> ...



With all due respect perhaps you should learn....after all your the one chasing money...
Just saying😎✌


----------

